# New Florida Law Proposed!



## tcusta00

Yes, this is a real news story about a real law passed in FL's state Senate, folks! Here are a couple of excerpts from the story... :lol:

"State moves to ban fake testicles on vehicles"


> TALLAHASSEE, Florida (Reuters) - Senate lawmakers in Florida have voted to ban the fake bull testicles that dangle from the trailer hitches of many trucks and cars throughout the state.





> Motorists would be fined $60 for displaying the novelty items, which are known by brand names like "Truck Nutz" and resemble the south end of a bull moving north.


----------



## curt8403

tcusta00 said:


> Yes, this is a real news story about a real law passed in FL's state Senate, folks! Here are a couple of excerpts from the story... :lol:
> 
> "State moves to ban fake testicles on vehicles"


I've seen those things, ususally driven by somewhat manly cowgirls who desparately wish they had a pair. Yech


----------



## Jimmy 440

They need to find something productive to occupy their time & help the citizens of Florida !


----------



## Richard King

:lol: This is the same state where the voters have voted in a constitutional ammendment regulating the care of pregnant pigs. :lol: I suspect that this is supported by PETA, thinking of the pain caused to those poor bulls. 



> Critics of the ban included the Senate Rules Chairman, Sen. Jim King, a Jacksonville Republican whose truck sported a pair until his wife protested.


No relation. :lol:


----------



## CopyCat

Now I know why they went back to paper ballots.....nothing to do but count votes:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

:lol: ... some people have those around here too... i don't too much care for them myself...


----------



## tcusta00

We were driving behind someone one day who had them hanging from a truck and I said something like "that's so dumb" and my wife asked "what is that?" I told her and she didn't believe me until we pulled up closer at a traffic light. She was mortified! :lol:


----------



## Grampaw

My son had a set of 'Truck Nutz' on his truck...
Somebody stole them !!!

Walt


----------



## jkane

I have a set hanging from the back of my bike (Harley Ultra Classic). To make sure everyone know's my bike is not a "she".


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.trucknutz.com/


----------



## Richard King

Grampaw said:


> My son had a set of 'Truck Nutz' on his truck...
> Somebody stole them !!!
> 
> Walt


:lol: Ouch, I bet that hurt the poor truck. Did the sound coming from the truck drop an octave?


----------



## curt8403

Richard King said:


> :lol: Ouch, I bet that hurt the poor truck. Did the sound coming from the truck drop an octave?


excuse me, it should go up an octave or two


----------



## BubblePuppy

Boy! Those Florida State Lawmakers sure have balls!
Or maybe not and they don't want anyone else to have more than they do.

Ok so someone had to say (write) it.


----------



## Grampaw

Richard King said:


> :lol: Ouch, I bet that hurt the poor truck. Did the sound coming from the truck drop an octave?


No, she's now singing soprano in the local opera....

Walt


----------



## jodavis

I think the ones that are just there to look like nuts are stupid, but I have something that looks similar hanging from my trailer hitch, It is a bag that holds the spare hitch balls that I use to pull trailers.


----------



## dbconsultant

jodavis said:


> I think the ones that are just there to look like nuts are stupid, but I have something that looks similar hanging from my trailer hitch, It is a bag that holds the spare hitch balls that I use to pull trailers.


Well, at least that gives people with children a reasonable explanation when the little ones ask, "Gramma, what's on that truck?"

Other than poor taste, this seems to be the main problem with things like this. People think they're being cute or cool but don't seem to realize that their 'stuff' is out there where little kids can see it, too.


----------



## richiephx

Since the people of Florida, like other states, keep voting for the same people in office, should anyone be surprised of this stupidity? Vote them all out.


----------



## jkane

dbconsultant said:


> Well, at least that gives people with children a reasonable explanation when the little ones ask, "Gramma, what's on that truck?"
> 
> Other than poor taste, this seems to be the main problem with things like this. People think they're being cute or cool but don't seem to realize that their 'stuff' is out there where little kids can see it, too.


Not wanting to get personal, but I guess you've never taken your kids to a zoo, or had a male pet, or seen a farm in operation or ...

It's a rhetorical question. No need to answer. I know what the answer is, I just don't agree with it! :soapbox:


----------



## Richard King

curt8403 said:


> excuse me, it should go up an octave or two


Obviously, my ears are failing with time. :lol:


----------



## koji68

jkane said:


> I have a set hanging from the back of my bike (Harley Ultra Classic). To make sure everyone know's my bike is not a "she".


So you are riding a guy? :grin:


----------



## Sirshagg

jkane said:


> I have a set hanging from the back of my bike (Harley Ultra Classic). To make sure everyone know's my bike is not a "she".


I'd love to see a pic. I've never seen them on a bike.


----------



## tcusta00

jkane said:


> Not wanting to get personal, but I guess you've never taken your kids to a zoo, or had a male pet, or seen a farm in operation or ...
> 
> It's a rhetorical question. No need to answer. I know what the answer is, I just don't agree with it! :soapbox:


You're saying balls are a natural occurance on a truck?


----------



## DCSholtis

Sirshagg said:


> I'd love to see a pic. I've never seen them on a bike.


Click the link I provided above there's a pic of em. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew

I think there'd be a pretty big revolt if they tried to pass that law here in Texas.

I see those things repeatedly, every day.


----------



## dbconsultant

tcusta00 said:


> You're saying balls are a natural occurance on a truck?


Thank you - that was my point. No problem explaining natural stuff - harder to explain why someone would do this.


----------



## N5XZS

That good raunchy stuffs will add ten more year of your life!! :lol: 

5-6-08


----------



## Nick

http://poplicks.com/2008/04/deez-truck-nutz.html


----------

